# Zweidimensionales Array



## Hero (12. Nov 2011)

Hallo,
Ich soll eine Methode schreiben wo Zweidimensionales Int-Array übergeben wird, wo es dann die Spaltensummen ermitteln soll und sie in einen normales Array speichern soll. Wobei man achten soll, dass die Summe von der Spalte 'a' an der Position 'a' im normalen Array ist.


Ich hab jetzt schon ein 2D-Array an die Methode übergeben, wo es mit int-Zahlen befüllt wird. Kann sich jemand was unter einer Spaltensumme vorstellen?

Ich denke,  
	
	
	
	





```
int [][] zDarray=new int [m][n];
```
 eine Spalte ist 'm' und die andere 'n' - ist das Richtig?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Camill (12. Nov 2011)

Genau umgekehrt - 'm' sind die Zeilen, 'n' die Spalten


----------



## Hero (12. Nov 2011)

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort aber kannst du mir villt sagen wo ich, dass nachlesen kann?

Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab sind:

[0][1]
[0][2]
[0][2]
[0][3]
[1][0]
[1][1]
[1][2]
[1][2]
[1][3]

die [0][0][0][0],[1][1][1][1] Zeilen und die [1][2][3][...] sind die Spalten? In Excel ist es doch genau andersrum. Da ist 1,2,3, usw. die Zeilen und A die Spalte.
Bevor ich was hinschreibe bzw. kommentiere will ich 100% sicher sein.


----------



## Camill (12. Nov 2011)

Hero hat gesagt.:


> danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort aber kannst du mir villt sagen wo ich, dass nachlesen kann?


Hier kannst du etwas über mehrdimensionale Arrays nachlesen.



Hero hat gesagt.:


> Also wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab sind:
> 
> [0][1]
> [0][2]
> ...


Genau.


----------



## Hero (12. Nov 2011)

Stimmt, bei Galileo steht es auch drin. Ich hab mich nur gewundert weil es in Excel genau anders rum ist. Naja, Hauptsache ich hab es verstanden. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

